# Home with 8.21 acres in Leander, TX



## Linda J (Oct 13, 2002)

We are selling our home. Here is the craigslist posting. I can email more pictures, let me know if you are interested. This has been our home for 10 years, but as we get older, it is getting to be too much - not the house itself, but the land - http://austin.craigslist.org/reo/2859908933.html. We ask for prayers, this is hard.


----------

